# planning my rides



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

I am putting together a list of rides for the summer. I am trying to get at least two per months because then if one gets rained out I can do the other. If both have nice weather I will do both. I have found that there arent many rides in March or in August for some reason. I wonder why.
Here is the list so far:

2-22 Chilly Hilly
3-21 McClinchy Mile
4-19 Daffodil Classic 
4-26 Rhody Tour 
5-09 Skagit Spring Classic 
5-19 Reach the Beach 
6-07 Clinton - Coupeville Ride 
6-13 Flying Wheels summer century 
7-11 Seattle to Portland 
7-30 RAMROD (maybe)
8-08 Mount Baker Ride 
9-26 Tour de Whidbey 
10-4 Kitsap Color Classic


----------



## jrchan (May 10, 2008)

Nice list. How about SOB or 7 Hills of Kirkland?


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

I added the SOB. 

Maybe 7 hills. I already have 2 for that month.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

Thanks for posting this. I've been looking at my schedule too. I'm thinking of the Tour de Blast and the High Pass Challenge too. I did HPC last year and it was stellar.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

i usually do one of these. it might have some ride organized ride ideas for you.










https://angrybeesound.wordpress.com/


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

The High Pass Challenge looks like a fun ride. The name sounds scary, but 7500 feet isnt too bad.


----------



## lonesomesteve (Mar 26, 2008)

hoehnt said:


> The High Pass Challenge looks like a fun ride. The name sounds scary, but 7500 feet isnt too bad.


The HPC was my favorite ride of last summer. Really an amazing, beautiful, well managed ride. Yes, the name is intimidating but it really isn't a heck of a lot more difficult than the Flying Wheels.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

lonesomesteve said:


> The HPC was my favorite ride of last summer. Really an amazing, beautiful, well managed ride. Yes, the name is intimidating but it really isn't a heck of a lot more difficult than the Flying Wheels.


Agreed. It wasn't bad at all. The views alone are worth it.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

yeah, hpc is alot of flash, not much thunder. i thought ramrod was alot harder. hpc was tough for me because i drove down that morning from seattle, where flying wheels i got to sleep in my own bed. for hpc i had trouble getting in under the elite time, fact is i missed it by 82 seconds


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

kreger said:


> yeah, hpc is alot of flash, not much thunder. i thought ramrod was alot harder. hpc was tough for me because i drove down that morning from seattle, where flying wheels i got to sleep in my own bed. for hpc i had trouble getting in under the elite time, fact is i missed it by 82 seconds


You drove down that morning? You must have been bonky by the end of that day! 

I was with a buddy of mine who had not been training due to work and building a house. He had a tough time towards the end, but we made the cuttoff. That beer never tasted so good...no buzz though. Must have needed the carbs? The guys cooking the brats were hilarious.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Dude. OEH's RBR/Lounger Hillclimb first weekend of August, if'n we actually do it again, but it's looking that way if enough interest. (great training for Baker.... ).

Oh and this June 30th century ride in Chelan looks like a blast. See LcCooper's thread in this forum.


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

Hill Climbs make my bottom bracket creak


----------



## tazdag (Apr 9, 2002)

*Pedal the Pinchot*

Anyone know what happened to it this year? I see it is cancelled.

I can't decide between the Native Planet ride or Tour de Blast on June 20th. I sued to do the old Nat'l Parks Ride out of Colonial Creek to Mazama and back, but have never ridden from the east side up the two passes. Stellar scenery.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Here is a fun weekend of rides that are early in the year (mid April) and also usually warm, in a dry part of the NW. The little town of Maupin (right on the Deschutes river, about an hour east of PDX) really gets behind the cyclists that show up to ride. Many use these3 TTs in two days as a training session..Lots of Triathletes show as well as some just recreational riders looking for a good challenge on a well run set of courses. This year there will be a big barbie after the final race. 

http://www.raceacrossoregon.com/deschutes

Later on in the summer, the same folks do the "Ring of Fire TT"....also a superbly run event where some go all out for records (12hr and 24hr) and wins and some just go to have a supported safe course and to see how fit they really are..

And if you are really feeling like King Kong, you could do the RAO itself...about 750 miles of racing ....Ugg.

Don Hanson


----------

